# Public Svc Announcement: Fire Safety



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

get a smoke detector and replace batteries religiously
don't play with fire
don't smoke in bed
be careful if you use torchier style lamps
buy renter's insurance if you rent


here are pics i took just down the street from me. happened last night. thankfully, no one was killed. 1 tenant and 1 police officer was treated at the scene for smoke inhalation. 1 tenant was sent to hospital for smoke inhalation, listed as critical last i heard.


took this from my bedroom window last night.











took these when i got home from work today. sorry about the "quality" and composition. was really not in the mood.

view from the end of my back yard with butts up to the apt complex's parking lot.

















































































































































a damn good reason to support your local red cross. i don't have money to give, but i'm a regular plasma donor.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

do YOU have a hanger hanging from your door?




































have a plant in the window like this person?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

wow...that's too bad...

The smoke dector in my house actually ran ot of abttery today, I just got done changing it...lol That inscent beeping saying "low battery" was getting really annoying...lol


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually heard about this via email. It is really scary when it is so close to home.

Do they have a cause yet? I so want to charge my tenants who smoke a premium to cover the new rental insurance rates.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

nothing definite yet, chris. they're still oinvestigating. though i thought i heard last night that they suspect either smoking or an electrical problem.

which also reminds me: don't overload your extension cords or terminal boards.


----------

